# HELP| Night Photography Problem. Too Grainy or Too Blurry.



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Bonjour,

I am somewhat Brand-New to Photography at least in the Digital aspect. bought my First Canon T2i about 3/4 Weeks ago and been trying out some Night Photography. I've been playing around with ISO and Shutter speed to get good Night photos but this has seemed to be a Impossible task for me.. for the following reasons.



The Picture is too Grainy when set to a Higher ISO over 800.
The Picture takes to long to take a photo under 25 Shutter SPD
I have tryed to do a equal number of both like setting it to either ISO 600 |Shutter 50 or ISO 800 | Shutter 20... but neither have helped with low light situations...even at dusk I cannot take a photo even tho I can see everything around me clear as day the photo is just TOO dark..and if I set it to anything over ISO 800 it becomes so grainy it's not worth taking... but than if I set a low shutter speed to capture more light it becomes either blurry or can't see anything because of the time it takes to take the photo and me breathing causing it to blur a lot more..

I have attempted to take photos downtown in Houston where there are alot of street lamps and cars...I can see everything just like my smaller older digital camera but as soon as I take a picture with my T2I it cannot see anything...everything is to dark...


so what could be happening?
Any advice or help would be appreciated if you need a demo of what I am talking about I can post a few pictures.


Thanks All,
Take Care & God Bless~
~Nicholas


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, the perils of night photography.

Here's some tips:

-Use a tripod
-Use a tripod
-Use a tripod
-Buy faster glass.  Like f/2 and under.
-Use a tripod
-Get a remote for your camera so you don't have to touch it to take the picture
-And use a tripod

If you're going to take shots of movement at night, you'll need external light sources like an off camera flash, strobes, or static lights.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> Ah, the perils of night photography.
> 
> Here's some tips:
> 
> ...



Thanks LCarsx32,

how do other people do it than without a tripod or faster glass? my friend has a Nikon pretty much the same as my Camera diff brand and cheaper but is a DLSR and he just points and shoots at Night/Low Light and gets perfect photos without a Tripod....my Tripod is to heavy anyway ( Plus I'll be moving a lot usually when taking Low Light/Night photography photos so moving a Tripod especially mine...gonna be hectic.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> Ah, the perils of night photography.
> 
> Here's some tips:
> 
> ...


 
+1, +1

Oh and use a tripod.
Oh and incase this one wasn't covered.
Use a tripod.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Bram said:


> LCARSx32 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the perils of night photography.
> ...



My tripod is made out of all steel except for the handles and mount x_x

weighs between 10 - 20LBS

Yeah it's not move friendly...:-/


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

> how do other people do it than without a tripod or faster glass? my friend has a Nikon pretty much the same as my Camera diff brand and cheaper but is a DLSR and he just points and shoots at Night/Low Light and gets perfect photos without a Tripod....my Tripod is to heavy anyway ( Plus I'll be moving a lot usually when taking Low Light/Night photography photos so moving a Tripod especially mine...gonna be hectic.


There must be something you're missing about your friend's photos.

You can't overcome the physics of it.  
If you are shooting at F2.8, ISO 800 and 1/20....then your friend, shooting in the same light, would have to use similar settings (or compensate one for another...higher ISO to get faster shutter speed etc.)


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 9, 2010)

A lens with IS will help. 

A faster lens will help.

A tripod will help.

A more expensive camera will help.

Those are your options.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > how do other people do it than without a tripod or faster glass? my friend has a Nikon pretty much the same as my Camera diff brand and cheaper but is a DLSR and he just points and shoots at Night/Low Light and gets perfect photos without a Tripod....my Tripod is to heavy anyway ( Plus I'll be moving a lot usually when taking Low Light/Night photography photos so moving a Tripod especially mine...gonna be hectic.
> 
> 
> There must be something you're missing about your friend's photos.
> ...




@Big_Mike; I don't know maybe my Camera is just crap lol
I've never checked his settings...only that he has a crappier DLSR that takes better photos than mine at Night and he doesn't need a Tripod.... Could the F-Stop be the problem I'm having? because I have that setup in the F6.0+ Range.

This may be a stupid question but why on our Expensive DSLR's do we get a Sensor that can't pick up low light but some of theses walmart Cameras Point & Shoot Cameras can.




			
				AdrianC said:
			
		

> A lens with IS will help.
> 
> A faster lens will help.
> 
> ...



@AdrianC;  I spent 2300$ on the Camera with The Lens as I was taught by my Grandfather and a Couple other Prof Photographers that it Isn't the body of the Camera but the Lenses & Expertise of the Photographer that Makes the Photo...I spent another $3000 on Lens/Filters/Editing Programs. So I'm pretty Tapped out as far as my Credit Line Goes...


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 9, 2010)

Well what camera does he have?



> @AdrianC; I spent 2300$ on the Camera with The Lens as *I was taught by my Grandfather and a Couple other Prof Photographers that it Isn't the body of the Camera but the Lenses & Expertise of the Photographer that Makes the Photo..*.I spent another $3000 on Lens/Filters/Editing Programs. So I'm pretty Tapped out as far as my Credit Line Goes...



Sure, but if you want to take difficult photos, you will need more expensive equipment.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Well what camera does he have?



Nikon D40



			
				AdrianC said:
			
		

> BMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, but If I'm just a Beginner doing Beginner DLSR Photography? I'm already spending much into the 5000+$ Range...how high do you need to go to just get a little Night-light in your photos haha


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2010)

Use your tripod.

:er:


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 9, 2010)

A 20lb tripod is going to feel real light after you see the results of your night photos. You have a great camera.
 You can move all around without it, but the results are crappy as you mentioned. Move less, shoot less and use the tripod.

As has been stated, you are missing something in regards to your friend's camera/night photography.

**maybe your friend is telling you he is not using a tripod and he is...jealousy does funny things to people :er:


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know about the d40 specifically, but I've heard that Nikons handle higher ISO with less grain, so he may be bumping up the ISO.

I'd go down to your local Walmart and buy a cheapy tripod.  Or look at Goodwill or other resale shops.  Tripods should weigh less than a few pounds.  Mines metal and only weighs 2 lbs.

The other option, for mobility, is to get a monopod.  Like it sounds, it only has one leg, but you can keep the camera _a lot_ more still with a monopod vs. hand held.

*EDIT*

In regard to your Father and Grandfather's comment:  That was true of *film* bodies.  Not so much with digital.  Nikons are known for good ISO range, Canons... not so much (I feel your pain).  Even in the same brand, bodies can make a huge difference.  I saw someone shoot at ISO 3200 with a Canon 5D and was blown away.  It looked like mine does at ISO 200, lol.  I try not to venture over ISO 400 if I can help it.  Just be glad you don't have a 300D like me!

Tripod, tripod, tripod.  You'll never want to be without it again.  Believe us.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> A 20lb tripod is going to feel real light after you see the results of your night photos. You have a great camera.
> You can move all around without it, but the results are crappy as you mentioned. Move less, shoot less and use the tripod.
> 
> As has been stated, you are missing something in regards to your friend's camera/night photography.
> ...




I guess I can try lugging it around...as far as missing something...I'll try to inspect his Camera or ask him what I'm doing wrong...or he's doing right..if not I can always resort to my Ninja Skills to look at his Camera.

Do you all have any tips on cool things to shoot maybe at night?

By the way Thanks Everyone!


Off-topic.
anyone here besides me ever get stopped by the cops for taking pictures outside your car window and having the cop think it's a weapon lol x_x


___



			
				LCarsx32 said:
			
		

> I don't know about the d40 specifically, but I've heard that Nikons  handle higher ISO with less grain, so he may be bumping up the ISO.
> 
> I'd go down to your local Walmart and buy a cheapy tripod.  Or look at  Goodwill or other resale shops.  Tripods should weigh less than a few  pounds.  Mines metal and only weighs 2 lbs.
> 
> The other option, for mobility, is to get a monopod.  Like it sounds, it only has one leg, but you can keep the camera _a lot_ more still with a monopod vs. hand held.



I'll Look into the Monopod..sounds a lot more movable.


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Sure, but if you want to take difficult photos, you will need more expensive equipment.



Nonsense, you just need more patience and practice. A steadier hand doesn't hurt, either.

If we're talking lenses, that's different; having a lens that can open up to 1.8 or lower is going to help a ton.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 9, 2010)

I guess I can try lugging it around...as far as missing something...I'll try to inspect his Camera or ask him what I'm doing wrong...or he's doing right..if not I can always resort to my Ninja Skills to look at his Camera.

Do you all have any tips on cool things to shoot maybe at night?

Ninja skills are cool.


Do you live close to urban/city areas?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2010)

A tripod wont do anything if you are trying to take a photo of a moving person though (freeze action)


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 9, 2010)

Try this link for some ideas
City Night Scenes Wallpapers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 9, 2010)

> Nikon D40



Hmm, the d40 only has 6mp while your camera has 18mp. Generally high mp camera's have more noise. At the same time, the t2i is a higher quality camera, so I don't know...



> Yeah, but If I'm just a Beginner doing Beginner DLSR Photography? I'm already spending much into the 5000+$ Range...how high do you need to go to just get a little Night-light in your photos haha



You'll just have to carry a tripod around. The convenience of no tripod will cost you. 

You could try turning on noise reduction, it would help a bit.


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

It would help if we could see a comparison between his shots and yours.


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 9, 2010)

lordfly said:


> AdrianC said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but if you want to take difficult photos, you will need more expensive equipment.
> ...



Ok, let me rephrase that.

If you want it to be easier to take difficult photos, you will need more expensive equipment.


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

AdrianC said:


> lordfly said:
> 
> 
> > AdrianC said:
> ...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 9, 2010)

what iso is HE shooting at?
i have a d40 and it sucks past 400.

see if you can get a shot of his that you think is more acceptable than yours and the exif.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> I don't know about the d40 specifically, but I've heard that Nikons handle higher ISO with less grain, so he may be bumping up the ISO.
> 
> I'd go down to your local Walmart and buy a cheapy tripod.  Or look at Goodwill or other resale shops.  Tripods should weigh less than a few pounds.  Mines metal and only weighs 2 lbs.
> 
> ...



Haha Thanks.
Well I guess I can see the Point..he Died before Digital became the Norm he was always in film or old hand-cranked Video Cameras. he used to take picture of Tulane University's Football Team for them. I looked up to him a lot to the point I'm restarting his Business and following under his footsteps. Now whether I'm doing it right...that is debatable since I'm both New to Digital and Film...I've only been doing Film for 4 Years and Digital for 3 Weeks...



			
				LordFly said:
			
		

> Nonsense, you just need more patience and practice. A steadier hand doesn't hurt, either.
> 
> If we're talking lenses, that's different; having a lens that can open up to 1.8 or lower is going to help a ton.



Hmm, I'll have to check those lenses out I believe I'm somewhere in the 2/3 Range for mine.



			
				AdrianC said:
			
		

> Hmm, the d40 only has 6mp while your camera has 18mp. Generally high mp  camera's have more noise. At the same time, the t2i is a higher quality  camera, so I don't know...
> 
> You'll just have to carry a tripod around. The convenience of no tripod will cost you.
> 
> You could try turning on noise reduction, it would help a bit.



I was actually gonna buy the T1i when I first bought the Camera but the same day I was going to buy it the T2i had come out 7hrs earlier and they had 1 left in stock haha.

I'll have to see if my Camera even has Noise reduction...I have not yet seen it in the Menu items if it does.



			
				pbelarge said:
			
		

> Try this link for some ideas
> City Night Scenes Wallpapers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> ...



I live about 10/15 Miles outside of Houston Texas
Yeah being a Ninja with my Camera is My Specialty.
Also, Thanks for the Link.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

> Could the F-Stop be the problem I'm having? because I have that setup in the F6.0+ Range.


Why didn't you mention this earlier?

The smaller your aperture (higher F number), the longer your shutter speed will need to be.  So if you can set your aperture to F4, or better yet, F2.8 etc., then you will get a faster shutter speed, and thus, likely get sharper photos when shooting without a tripod.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 9, 2010)

oi

thats part of it for sure.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > Could the F-Stop be the problem I'm having? because I have that setup in the F6.0+ Range.
> 
> 
> Why didn't you mention this earlier?
> ...




So the lower I can get it the better the quality/faster the shutter speed I can set? I didn't post it earlier can I had no idea it had any effect on lighting...or night shooting for that matter.




			
				SrBiscuit said:
			
		

> what iso is HE shooting at?
> i have a d40 and it sucks past 400.
> 
> see if you can get a shot of his that you think is more acceptable than yours and the exif.



Will try to get a Comparison photo don't have any of his on hand.



			
				LordFly said:
			
		

> It would help if we could see a comparison between his shots and yours.



Will Try!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2010)

dude.. get basic understanding first with Aperture, Shutter Speed, and ISO.. then you can start talking about equipment.


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm terrified that people spend so much money on stuff when they don't know the basics... it's like buying a ferrari before you get your driver's license. I spent my first three months of owning my DSLR just reading books on photography. Ah, well, snowstorms will do that to you.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> dude.. get basic understanding first with Aperture, Shutter Speed, and ISO.. then you can start talking about equipment.





			
				Lordfly said:
			
		

> I'm terrified that people spend so much money on stuff when they don't  know the basics... it's like buying a ferrari before you get your  driver's license. I spent my first three months of owning my DSLR just  reading books on photography. Ah, well, snowstorms will do that to you.



@Schwettylens,Lordfly

Hey, Look! I came here for advice & Help not Criticism and Mocking. I have mentioned about 20 - 30 Times in this thread that I am new Completely new to Digital and have been doing film for a while. You 2 were once New to Digital Photography am I right? Than Lay-off.


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

BMPhotography said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > dude.. get basic understanding first with Aperture, Shutter Speed, and ISO.. then you can start talking about equipment.
> ...



Look. I'm still new to photography too. I also don't have 5k to blow on equipment to finance a hobby, especially when I'm new to it. Would you drop 20k on painting supplies before you laid down a few months worth of pencil sketches and learning form? Would you pay a ton of money for a nice Stratocaster or whatever before you even know what chords are?

You can have the fanciest camera in the world, it doesn't mean anything if you don't know how to use it. Likewise, an expert in photography can take stunning shots with a throwaway disposable camera.

The reason your night photography is suffering is because your f-stop is way too high. Crank your aperture wide open and let the light in. Turn your ISO up.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 9, 2010)

There's so much you can do with night photography:

Car trails:






Silhouettes:





Dramatic lighting:





Light painting:





and on and on.  Night is a blank canvas.  Fill it with whatever light you see fit.


*EDIT*



lordfly said:


> BMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



Woah.  Ok. Think about it this way.  Why NOT spend the money if you have it.  It's a waist of money to buy an entry level camera to learn on and then spend more later _if you know you're serious about it._  Why not buy a Ferrari to get your license?  If that's what you plan to drive.  Are you going to spend 10 grand on a Taurus just to get your license, then get rid of it when you're "ready" for the Ferrari?  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

lordfly said:


> BMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...




Yes but this isn't a hobby for me. I am taking classes and pursuing a Career in this....I don't plan on buying disposable Cameras plus most of my Classes require that I have a Mid to Professional Ranged Camera...so I had to buy one anyway. I mine as well get all the equipment I need especially if I plan on staying in this Career. I also have 6 books I am reading on Photography Basics/Intermediate/Advanced. as well as Lighting Techniques but there is only so much a book can teach you...beyond giving simple explanations since most books out there are designed for the learning impaired. I rather get advice and help from people rather than a book I cannot ask Questions to.

and No I cannot afford this right a way...which Yes it is expensive but I knew that going into this Career. I had saved up a lot.. enough so that my Monthly bill on my Camera would only be 80$ a Month. which is not bad at all.

It's like being a Construction worker...gotta buy your own tools or hardhat..might as well have the best so you do not injure yourself...I don't plan on having this as a hobby. I plan on having it as a Job.




			
				LCarsx32 said:
			
		

> Photos



I Love the photo's LCarsx32. Thanks! Yeah I would really like to know how to do the Car Trails...which I believe I read in my book would require a Tripod. I also like the Dramatic Lighting and Light Painting...I once tried Light painting with a Old Video Camera it worked..Sorta.:lmao:



			
				LCarsx32 said:
			
		

> Woah.  Ok. Think about it this way.  Why NOT spend the money if you have  it.  It's a waist of money to buy an entry level camera to learn on and  then spend more later _if you know you're serious about it._  Why  not buy a Ferrari to get your license?  If that's what you plan to  drive.  Are you going to spend 10 grand on a Taurus just to get your  license, then get rid of it when you're "ready" for the Ferrari?  It  doesn't make sense.



I Agree!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2010)

Look, I wasnt trying to sound like an ass. Sometimes reading a text can be interpreted differently. By reading your first post I know for sure that:
1. You have no idea about the camera metering. By using the metering you know for sure the result will be dark or not
2. You dont understand how ISO, Shutter speed, and Aperture work together

You need to learn about these 2 and you will start taking good photos doesnt matter how much light there is.


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

> Woah.  Ok. Think about it this way.  Why NOT spend the money if you have it.  It's a waist of money to buy an entry level camera to learn on and then spend more later _if you know you're serious about it._  Why not buy a Ferrari to get your license?  If that's what you plan to drive.  Are you going to spend 10 grand on a Taurus just to get your license, then get rid of it when you're "ready" for the Ferrari?  It doesn't make sense.



I disagree. It seems an utter waste of cash to blow on equipment and gear that you, as a new person to photography, have no idea what the stuff does. Yeah, it's great that you have the cash to spend on a top-shelf Canon. But again, you can have the best equipment in the world; if you don't know the fundamental basics of photography, it's all for naught, and you might end up frustrated in the process, giving up on all the fancy gear you just blew your wad on.

If I hadn't gotten my XTI for christmas, I'd still be using my old Canon Powershot SD700 point and shoot. Maybe I'd buy a cheap holga and learn film. I just can't conceive of spending a ton of cash on stuff you're not going to know how to use for six, 12, 18 months.

One step at a time.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm thinking that you need to establish a baseline from which you can venture.

So, put your fastest lens on your camera, put it on a tripod, put your camera on Av mode, crank your lens wide open, set you ISO to the lowest value (say, 100), and shoot a test shot.  Now change your ISO to the next value (200), and repeat the exact same shot.  Do this until to reach your camer's highest ISO value.  As you crank up the ISO, the camera will compensate by selecting a faster shutter speed.  What you're doing with this test is to see at what ISO you start getting unacceptable noise.  Let's say it is ISO 800.  You know now that anything at ISO 800 or higher will be noisy.  Of course, your camera may be a little different, so testing is a good way to find out.

Next, dial the ISO back to one stop below your threshold (ISO 400 in this example).
Wide open, what shutter speed does your camera meter choose?  Say it's 1/30 sec.  If you have a wide to normal lens, you can shoot at that speed and not have handshake blur.  So take your camera off the tripod and try it.  If the image isn't sharp, then you know that 1/30 is not fast enough with your personal camera-holding style.  Crank it up one stop (to 1/60) and see if the image is sharper (it will be 1 stop darker as you're already shooting wide open).  Whatever speed that ends up being (for that lens and focal length), that becomes your lowest speed that you can operated hand-held.  So you have just learned the highest ISO that will give you acceptable noise, and the slowest shutter speed that you can get away with shooting handheld.  Anything slower than this, you'll need a tripod, or a good flash.

So rather than listen to a bunch of people who don't know you, your camera or your situation, you're better trying these simple tests to "calibrate" your equipment and ability, and then you KNOW just how far you can push your equipment and skills.  Not to say that there isn't some very good advice already given, but at the end, you need to test the equipment in a systematic way to understand what it is capable of in your hands.  OK, start throwing the bricks...


----------



## lordfly (Sep 9, 2010)

BMPhotography said:


> lordfly said:
> 
> 
> > beyond giving simple explanations since most books out there are designed for the learning impaired.
> ...


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright, alright, everyone calm down.

It's ok to spend money on something you don't know how to use.  Especially if you're willing to take the time to learn it.  Which the OP seems willing to do.  They aren't hurting anyone by owning quality equipment.  So there's no need to attack them for it.

They already acknowledged that they are new to photography, especially digital.  

The best thing the OP can do is take some photos, post them here and take any critique we have.  It's the best way to learn.  Reading up on the exposure triangle and composition will help too, of course.

BTW: Car trails are dead simple.  You do a long exposure.  The longer the exposure, the more blur and the more detail will show up in the surrounding landscape.  Focusing is the tough part.  You'll probably have to manual focus.  Experiment.  Have fun.  USE A TRIPOD, lol.


----------



## white (Sep 9, 2010)

Use a tripod.

And then maybe another tripod for your tripod.

And then maybe open that aperture thing so light can get through.

But most important is the tripod. Buy three.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

lordfly said:


> BMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > lordfly said:
> ...


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> Alright, alright, everyone calm down.
> 
> It's ok to spend money on something you don't know how to use.  Especially if you're willing to take the time to learn it.  Which the OP seems willing to do.  They aren't hurting anyone by owning quality equipment.  So there's no need to attack them for it.
> 
> ...



Yes I am doing my best to learn this isn't something I am willing to give up on. I know it will take time to learn and I appreciate everyone's help and advice especially yours LCarsx32.

I have the best place (I think) that I can do the Car Trails.. Just hopefully I don't get hit by a Car trying..




			
				white said:
			
		

> Use a tripod.
> 
> And then maybe another tripod for your tripod.
> 
> ...



Can I buy 4 to make it even? LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2010)

Good luck with your career.


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Good luck with your career.




Thank You Bitter Jeweler, Yours as well!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2010)

You said it on your post that you cant see anything on the screen after you took the shot.  If you follow the meter you would know before shot is taken whether you will be able to see the shot or not.  Whether or not it will look good or not is a different story.


----------



## ann (Sep 9, 2010)

a shutter speed/fstop is the same for film, digital it is basically the same information.

You indicate you have been using film for 4 years, then take that knowledge and apply it to your digital camera.

The relationship of the fstop/shutter speed and ISo hasn't changed. What has changed , you don't need to change film to gain a higher ISO. You need to pay attention to White balance instead of using a filter with color film to correct for temperature. Other than that the basic are going to be the same.

while viewing your friends image check the metadata to see what he has been doing, or what the auto function of his camera has chosen for him and compare it to your metadata.

And yes a tripod for long exposures is important, or putting it on a bean bag, or on the ground would help and using the mirror lock up function will all allow longer exposures at a low ISO which helps reduce the grain *noise*


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> You said it on your post that you cant see anything on the screen after you took the shot.  If you follow the meter you would know before shot is taken whether you will be able to see the shot or not.  Whether or not it will look good or not is a different story.




The meter said the light is Good.  but once the picture is taken it's a lot darker than it says it is... even if I'm right under a light or a light is over the object i'm taking..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

In tricky light situations, don't believe the meter. Experience and knowledge comes with time, you learnt that your pics came out garbage on this night shoot, then change a setting, just one, whether its aperture, ISO or SS, its up to you, if the next shoot is garbage, then change again, once you start getting somewhere with the pics, then you will have really learnt something. H


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 10, 2010)

Im just saying... you should still see something on the screen LOL.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 10, 2010)

BMP.... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE just stop....


Breathe.....


Listen....

There are lot of people here who know EXACTLY what the answer to your original question is.... some people have tried to answer it for you, and you have taken offense by it. Relax for a second.

Instead of us trying to explian it to you over the Internet, look up a few posts to the book pictured by Bitter Jewler... go to the library and check it out, better yet, go on Amazon and buy it. 

After about 2 hours of reading... you will have a revelation and a big "Ahhh Hahhhhh" moment. And that evening you will be out taking some really interesting night time photography. This thread has been going on for about 6 times longer than it would have taken you to read the first few chapters of that book... and you still don't have an answer.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 10, 2010)

agreed.
that book is awesome.
my copy is well worn.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread (which I have only skimmed) seems to be, as someone else here recently said, using a whole lot of words to say not much of anything.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 10, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> In tricky light situations, don't believe the meter. Experience and knowledge comes with time, you learnt that your pics came out garbage on this night shoot, then change a setting, just one, whether its aperture, ISO or SS, its up to you, if the next shoot is garbage, then change again, once you start getting somewhere with the pics, then you will have really learnt something. H


 

We live in the _'now'_ generation. People want results immediately if not sooner.

Harry has made a good point.

-do not always depend on the technical portion of your camera...with time, dedication and experience you will learn what is necessary to overcome what you are experiencing today.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 10, 2010)

lordfly said:


> AdrianC said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but if you want to take difficult photos, you will need more expensive equipment.
> ...


 
It does help. I was shooting hand held in ambient light at 6400 ISO with a 15mm f/2.8 Fish lens while everyone else had to use tripods.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 10, 2010)

Does the T2i have spot metering? If not, that's often a problem noobs face. It's doing evaluative metering so it's getting the whole scene and not what they're directly aiming at...or something like that.


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 10, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Instead of us trying to explian it to you over the Internet, look up a few posts to the book pictured by Bitter Jewler... go to the library and check it out, better yet, go on Amazon and buy it.


 
I actually work for a public library and we don't even own a single copy of "Understanding Exposure!"  I requested it for purchase, but they won't buy it because it's too old...:thumbdown:

So, I bought my own!


----------



## BMPhotography (Sep 10, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Book



Ok, will def buy it as soon as I can make it to the bookstore. 

@Library people, Yeah my Library probably will not have it haha too small of a Library 



Schwettylens said:


> Im just saying... you should still see something on the screen LOL.



I do see something. lol if ghostly lights count in a mist of black..or all black at least in the photo... but when looking threw the viewfinder and looking for the best place the camera will like the light I can see everything...camera on other hand unless it's on iso 6400 won't shoot for anything except for the ghostly lights I was talking about.



			
				Village Idiot said:
			
		

> Does the T2i have spot metering? If not, that's often a problem noobs  face. It's doing evaluative metering so it's getting the whole scene and  not what they're directly aiming at...or something like that.



I believe it doesn't I'll go check to-be doublesure.




			
				Boomn4x4 said:
			
		

> BMP.... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE just stop....
> 
> 
> Breathe.....
> ...



If you noticed I am taking everyone's Ideas into account...and I'm not starting a fight there was only 2 post I took offense too as it seemed instead of helping I was being mocked. as well I haven't responded since he posted the book. I'm trying to get opinions from people rather than a book. if It will help me I will buy the book. I'm just asking for peoples opinions...


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

Basically you are exposing for those "ghostly lights", that is your problem, if theres buildings/other stuff you wish to record, exposure needs to be for those, all you have now are underexposed lights, remedy is, to up the iso, (but this makes noise/grain), open the aperture,(depends on the mood you want the shot to portray) or do it the way its meant to be done, slow shutter/low iso/tripod/correct metering, (not pointing at the brightest area in a scene) then come back, post pics, and, get slated for them. In the best possible way of course. Have fun. H


----------

